# Srt climbing ropes/saddle hunting



## ScarFoot (Jul 31, 2021)

Any of you fellas using SRT to ascend trees for saddle hunting?


----------



## jbogg (Jul 31, 2021)

I know it would be a fast way to get down, but I am already using my Lonewolf hand climber to ascend so it’s not too much trouble climbing back down, and I don’t have to carry the extra weight of an additional rope.  I do like the looks of it though.


----------



## ScarFoot (Jul 31, 2021)

I'm knew to saddles and SRT but I'm only carrying 22 lbs in a small pack for a day hunt with 25' height capability. If i preset the tree I could shave off 3-5lbs. That's including a kill kit and water.  The game changer for me was you can get in just about any tree. I can get in the canopy of tree thats 3 ft in diameter or a small tree full of branches. I'm excited about being able to hunt some areas I haven't due to a lack of suitable trees. I've been practicing and I can be up 25' in under 5min. If the tree is pre set 2min.


----------



## ScarFoot (Jul 31, 2021)

Safety is another huge consideration for me because it's just about impossible to fall. You are already suspended by a rope and stay that way until you come out of the tree.


----------



## splatek (Aug 1, 2021)

Was recently playing with spurs and SRT cutting some trees in the yard. It’s slick. 

I’m not all that interested in speed, more silence while climbing. All that being said, I think I’m going to be focusing on ground hunting this season. 
Let us know how it goes


----------



## trad bow (Aug 1, 2021)

As an old man with a broken up back it’ll be off the ground for me unless I’m in a pre-set ladder stand. My lone wolf most likely won’t see any action this year.


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Aug 1, 2021)

I've always been a ground hunter but I've been looking into a saddle and SRT ascending for a bit now. Every once in a while I want to climb but there's no way I'm carrying climbing sticks and a platform and all that around. Can't wait to hear how it works for you.


----------



## ScarFoot (Aug 1, 2021)

Tio Hey Seuss said:


> I've always been a ground hunter but I've been looking into a saddle and SRT ascending for a bit now. Every once in a while I want to climb but there's no way I'm carrying climbing sticks and a platform and all that around. Can't wait to hear how it works for you.



I've always hunted from the ground and I  detest climbing tree stands. But during the early season hunting in the thick stuff I'm finding game in areas with visibility that's so limited I'm getting busted before I ever get a look at what's coming (far more often then I'm aware I'm sure) I want to get up over heavy cover and look down on top of it. During the later part of the season when there is better visibility I probably won't use it. I never even contemplated the stick method way too much equipment for me. I'll fill you guys in on how it goes.


----------



## splatek (Aug 1, 2021)

ScarFoot said:


> I've always hunted from the ground and I  detest climbing tree stands. But during the early season hunting in the thick stuff I'm finding game in areas with visibility that's so limited I'm getting busted before I ever get a look at what's coming (far more often then I'm aware I'm sure) I want to get up over heavy cover and look down on top of it. During the later part of the season when there is better visibility I probably won't use it. I never even contemplated the stick method way too much equipment for me. I'll fill you guys in on how it goes.



^^^ That's a really good point. Scouting this summer I was within ear shot of a few bears - one I heard growl and saunter off, the other I was in armpit deep briars, thick as thieves, and I must have been 5-10 feet from him, because I saw the brush moving as he haul butt to get out of there. I was more looking down for rattlers, it startled the living bejesus out of me. But it made me think about early season, moving on the edge of thick stuff... My lease has some good spots that you can sneak into and still hunt off a small lead into some thick areas, but the NF, I have not found that yet. 

Positive thing about a saddle is it's not a climber. You wear it like a ... well I guess like a diaper. I use the LW Hand climber to ascend and that things weights like 5-6 pounds. If I find a tree I like, and think I might want to climb, I will stow that thing, maybe keep looking for ground spots. It's also been good for me to find spot where I didn't think there would be a spot... I recently found an "X" shaped trail crossing in a drainage that was worn deep. I found it by glassing from a tree. Put up a cam and have had hogs, bears, and deer using it regularly. 

All that being said, I have no idea what I will be starting with once the season starts. Seems like I have spent the better part of the off season thinking about where to hunt (still, with no firm idea in mind) and now how to hunt. Maybe I will just quit hunting and go back to fishing, flyfishing is simple compared to this stuff. LOL


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Aug 1, 2021)

I need a trad guy to show me one of these ultralight setups. So far I dont think a climber can be beat but Im open minded.


----------



## ScarFoot (Aug 1, 2021)

Last year I found one if the heaviest used game trails I've ever seen it was at the base of some cliffs/rocks on a hill side. The rocks were about 50-60 ft in height. There was no way to hunt this particular pinch except from the face of the rocks. I thought it was impossible to hunt the area but it got the wheels turning. I ended up here with srt and saddle rig. I can rappel from above and hunt that trail without ever entering that bottom! I'm excited about the possibilities.

 This day hunt pack plugs into my larger pack. The larger pack contains my camping/living gear food etc. 20lbs for the hunt pack and 45lbs in the larger frame pack Total weight for both packs -65lbs with food and water for a 4 day hunt.


----------



## jbogg (Aug 1, 2021)

ScarFoot said:


> I've always hunted from the ground and I  detest climbing tree stands. But during the early season hunting in the thick stuff I'm finding game in areas with visibility that's so limited I'm getting busted before I ever get a look at what's coming (far more often then I'm aware I'm sure) I want to get up over heavy cover and look down on top of it. During the later part of the season when there is better visibility I probably won't use it. I never even contemplated the stick method way too much equipment for me. I'll fill you guys in on how it goes.


^^^^^
This.  An improved field of view makes a big difference during bow sean in the thick stuff.  Even after the leaves come down I have been able to sit on top of some small saddles and see down into both sides by being a little elevated.  I had a bear last year that was headed downwind of me in some thick.  No chance for a shot.  I was feeling lazy that day and with a good climb to this spot I decided to hunt on the ground.  Had I been up off the ground even 12’ I could have likely had a shot at that bear before he was downwind of me.  At some point last year I finally got around to weighing the pack I use for ground hunting versus my JX 3 tree saddle completely loaded for a climbing hunt. There was only about a 5 pound weight penalty for toting the climber so it goes with me every time these days.


----------



## splatek (Aug 1, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> I need a trad guy to show me one of these ultralight setups. So far I dont think a climber can be beat but Im open minded.




C’mon man. We all know you aren’t open minded.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 1, 2021)

I don’t like shooting my trad bows out of a climbing stand. Either a ladder or a hang on stand or off the ground. I’ve shot my biggest bucks with my longbows and recurves off the ground.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 1, 2021)

What size throw line are you using? Yellow slick line of the small diameter stuff?


----------



## ScarFoot (Aug 1, 2021)

tree cutter 08 said:


> What size throw line are you using? Yellow slick line of the small diameter stuff?


I'm a using a 3/16 braided line that came with the SRT rig I bought, not sure on the brand. I'm open open to suggestions if you are in the know on throw line.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 1, 2021)

I like the yellow 1\8th inch line made by weaver. Works great and doesn't tangle bad. Been thinking about going th srt route for saddle hunting. Been using tree hooks for years.


----------



## Whit90 (Aug 2, 2021)

Hunters sure are getting creative these days, or at least its just more popular to be using these creative methods right now. I have yet to try any of them out, although the saddle is very intriguing. I like my climber and the ground through. The one climbing method that is popping up on my youtube account right is the one stick method. I get the idea of less gear, and I am sure I could do it no problem, but man you've got to be a dang ninja to climb a tree with some of these methods!!

@ScarFoot I hope you kill one dangling on the side of a cliff! You would not forget that hunt!! looking forward to the story.


----------



## ScarFoot (Aug 2, 2021)

whitney90 said:


> Hunters sure are getting creative these days, or at least its just more popular to be using these creative methods right now. I have yet to try any of them out, although the saddle is very intriguing. I like my climber and the ground through. The one climbing method that is popping up on my youtube account right is the one stick method. I get the idea of less gear, and I am sure I could do it no problem, but man you've got to be a dang ninja to climb a tree with some of these methods!!
> 
> @ScarFoot I hope you kill one dangling on the side of a cliff! You would not forget that hunt!! looking forward to the story.


I have been a ground hunter all my life and never carried a climbing stand.  I looked at the one stick method and thought it looked like some type of torture. As far a being a ninja, SRT looks intimidating but I've conversed with a handful of folks over 70 and another few that weigh 300+ lbs that use SRT successfully, which is the only reason I tried it in the first place. It is not as physically taxing as it looks.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Aug 2, 2021)

90% of people attempting the SRT have no business doing so. Whatever you choose I hope you are VERY careful going forward.


----------



## ScarFoot (Aug 2, 2021)

This right here^^^
   I had a a very very good friend of mine fall to his death from a climbing stand 20 yrs ago, also had a relative fall (Again from a climbing stand) and broke his neck, luckily he made a full recovery.  I work at heights and I've been extensively trained In fall protection. The  "safety harnesses" regularly used in the woods while stand hunting are garbage and you have approx. 45 min to get to ground somehow once you fall and are suspended by these harnesses before you begin to lose limbs due to lack of circulation (try getting rescued on the side of a mtn. Alone in 45min). SRT is safe as a properly executed practice, The components are industry standard for arborists that use them everyday with very few accidents you can literally suspend all day with no I'll effects. Climbing trees is the most dangerous thing hunters do. If 90% of SRT climbers have no business doing what there doing 0% of hunters have any business in a climbing stand alone in the middle of no where without a self lowering device. That is why I have avoided climbing stands for years.

Good coffee this morning Im gonna get some more!


----------



## ScarFoot (Aug 2, 2021)

tree cutter 08 said:


> I like the yellow 1\8th inch line made by weaver. Works great and doesn't tangle bad. Been thinking about going th srt route for saddle hunting. Been using tree hooks for years.


Got some coming my way thanks!


----------



## Whit90 (Aug 2, 2021)

ScarFoot said:


> I have been a ground hunter all my life and never carried a climbing stand.  I looked at the one stick method and thought it looked like some type of torture. As far a being a ninja, SRT looks intimidating but I've conversed with a handful of folks over 70 and another few that weigh 300+ lbs that use SRT successfully, which is the only reason I tried it in the first place. It is not as physically taxing as it looks.



It is an interesting method for sure! All of these new climbing methods seem to required more gear and and seem a little overly complicated for me though....Or maybe I am just getting lazy lol.

You are right about the one stick method looking like torture. The SRT looks like a much smoother method.


----------



## Professor (Aug 3, 2021)

I have thought about doing this, and it is not more dangerous than using a climbing stand. My barrier is cost. This gear is a grand plus, and I would not go the budget route. I may repel down a cliff in December. There is a spot I really want to hunt, but access is difficult. I was already considering doing that. I have also thought about setting up a zip line to get into some thick stuff quietly in the dark.


----------



## ScarFoot (Aug 4, 2021)

Professor said:


> I have thought about doing this, and it is not more dangerous than using a climbing stand. My barrier is cost. This gear is a grand plus, and I would not go the budget route. I may repel down a cliff in December. There is a spot I really want to hunt, but access is difficult. I was already considering doing that. I have also thought about setting up a zip line to get into some thick stuff quietly in the dark.



That is basically what I spent, knowing what I know now you could get away with 750$ if you do decide to go that route pm about gear. It's not cheap but you do replace multiple stands and the mobility is really nice.


----------



## Professor (Aug 4, 2021)

ScarFoot said:


> That is basically what I spent, knowing what I know now you could get away with 750$ if you do decide to go that route pm about gear. It's not cheap but you do replace multiple stands and the mobility is really nice.


I mostly hunt from the ground now, so the advantage gained would be the ability to climb a tree. I might still do it but it will not be this season.


----------



## CornStalker (Aug 13, 2021)

When I started bow hunting, I used my Ol Man climber most of the time. I graduated to a Lone Wolf lock on with climbing sticks. Both work well enough and I was very leery and uninterested in going to a saddle set up. But two seasons ago I bought a tree saddle. After about five or six times, along with the addition of a Tethrd Predator platform, I’ve become hooked. I only use two sticks, maybe 8-10’ off the ground. Have killed 8 deer from it in the past two season. Aside from
Being lighter, the biggest advantage is being able to swing quietly around the trunk of tree and stay hidden from your prey. I have only been using a compound bow this season, but I’m switching back to a longbow this year. Will see how it works….


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Aug 13, 2021)

CornStalker said:


> When I started bow hunting, I used my Ol Man climber most of the time. I graduated to a Lone Wolf lock on with climbing sticks. Both work well enough and I was very leery and uninterested in going to a saddle set up. But two seasons ago I bought a tree saddle. After about five or six times, along with the addition of a Tethrd Predator platform, I’ve become hooked. I only use two sticks, maybe 8-10’ off the ground. Have killed 8 deer from it in the past two season. Aside from
> Being lighter, the biggest advantage is being able to swing quietly around the trunk of tree and stay hidden from your prey. I have only been using a compound bow this season, but I’m switching back to a longbow this year. Will see how it works….



That’s my issue. I know people do it but shooting a 60” recurve from these setups seems impossible to me. 

And from what I can gather, the weight advantage is next to nothing in most saddle systems. An aluminum summit platform and lone wolf hand climber seat is really really light.


----------



## splatek (Aug 13, 2021)

CornStalker said:


> When I started bow hunting, I used my Ol Man climber most of the time. I graduated to a Lone Wolf lock on with climbing sticks. Both work well enough and I was very leery and uninterested in going to a saddle set up. But two seasons ago I bought a tree saddle. After about five or six times, along with the addition of a Tethrd Predator platform, I’ve become hooked. I only use two sticks, maybe 8-10’ off the ground. Have killed 8 deer from it in the past two season. Aside from
> Being lighter, the biggest advantage is being able to swing quietly around the trunk of tree and stay hidden from your prey. I have only been using a compound bow this season, but I’m switching back to a longbow this year. Will see how it works….



I think you can shoot a TRAD bow from a saddle, not the JX3 but a regular saddle just fine with some practice. different angles, etc


----------



## ScarFoot (Aug 13, 2021)

I shot traditional for 10yrs. I use a crossbow now, I know I wouldn't have a problem shooting a recurve from my saddle setup. You can lean any direction/angle you want.  That's easier than standing flat footed on a small platform, and trying not to fall off.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Aug 13, 2021)

tree cutter 08 said:


> I like the yellow 1\8th inch line made by weaver. Works great and doesn't tangle bad. Been thinking about going th srt route for saddle hunting. Been using tree hooks for years.


And this is from a man who climbs trees everyday!


----------



## ScarFoot (Aug 13, 2021)

splatek said:


> I think you can shoot a TRAD bow from a saddle, not the JX3 but a regular saddle just fine with some practice. different angles, etc





Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> That’s my issue. I know people do it but shooting a 60” recurve from these setups seems impossible to me.
> 
> And from what I can gather, the weight advantage is next to nothing in most saddle systems. An aluminum summit platform and lone wolf hand climber seat is really really light.


I don't know what your stand setup weighs, but I can use the saddle and SRT with weight between 13 and 18 lbs depending on the specific set up, the true beauty of it is in the profile  you are carrying on your back it fits in a small size pack that doesn't extend out side your body width or above your shoulders.


----------



## jbogg (Aug 13, 2021)

I have never used the SRT method, but I like the safety aspect of it. I use a Lonewolf hand climber as my climbing method with my JX 3 hybrid. I am suspended from my tether from the moment my foot leaves the ground. I can’t speak to the challenges of shooting a trad bow out of a traditional saddle but I know there are plenty of people that do it.
The very first time I climbed a tree and suspended from a saddle it felt completely foreign. It takes a minute to realize you can trust the tether. Like @CornStalker said, after four or five hunts I felt completely dialed in. There can be a huge weight savings over any sort of lock on or climber. Some of the saddles come in at around three or 4 pounds including Lineman’s  belt and tether.  Use a single stick with a couple of Aiders and the entire thing probably weighs 7 pounds or less.  If @Sautee Ridgerunner  wasn’t so stubborn he would learn that he could ditch every one of those stands that he lugs around the mountains every summer. ?


----------



## splatek (Aug 13, 2021)

jbogg said:


> I have never used the SRT method, but I like the safety aspect of it. I use a Lonewolf hand climber as my climbing method with my JX 3 hybrid. I am suspended from my tether from the moment my foot leaves the ground. I can’t speak to the challenges of shooting a trad bow out of a traditional saddle but I know there are plenty of people that do it.
> The very first time I climbed a tree and suspended from a saddle it felt completely foreign. It takes a minute to realize you can trust the tether. Like @CornStalker said, after four or five hunts I felt completely dialed in. There can be a huge weight savings over any sort of lock on or climber. Some of the saddles come in at around three or 4 pounds including Lineman’s  belt and tether.  Use a single stick with a couple of Aiders and the entire thing probably weighs 7 pounds or less.  If @Sautee Ridgerunner  wasn’t so stubborn he would learn that he could ditch every one of those stands that he lugs around the mountains every summer. ?



I heard he’s getting to weak and small to carry those heavy stands anyhow, so he’ll be in a saddle any day now…. ?


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Aug 14, 2021)

splatek said:


> I heard he’s getting to weak and small to carry those heavy stands anyhow, so he’ll be in a saddle any day now…. ?




These saddle setups are heavier than my stands. Probably Ill just hunt from the ground. Or sit on my cabin porch and shoot that marauder I have coming through. That is, if my arthritic fingers can get the bow drawn back. It seems heavier and heavier these days. 

Maybe Bogg will lend me a crossbow. Might need him to cock it for me first though.


----------

